# Nicole + Monty = Hitched!!!!!!



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

The gorgeous Nicole married the very handsome Monty on the 1st of March this year. They also united a family at the same time. What cute kiddos! Nicole and Monty wed at the 1st Baptist Church in downtown Dallas. The glorious reception followed at Maple Manor. So many cool things happened during the day. First, Monty had a groomsman sneak over a very vintage bottle of Dom. Nicole couldn't believe it. She really wanted to save it to savor with Monty, but the groomsman insisted it was for her and her ladies to enjoy. 



 

Nicole had the coolest shoes. And by far the prettiest boquet I've ever seen. (By Sahana) 


 

Nicole getting dressed.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

Too funny. Another ring moment. Who has the ring? 



 

The rings are finally found, and Nicole, who knew where Monty's ring was, slips it on his finger. 


 

Love....this...couple 


 

Uniting a family.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

Monty giving a big thumbs up! 


 

Beautiful people in love. 


 

The rings. Flowers by Sahana. 


 

Nicole's mom gave her a photo of her brother to wear. Tragically, her brother had died years ago. The photo was a favorite of both mother and daughter.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

Monty and Nic's first dance. Beautiful. 


 

Monty obviously likes Nicole alot.  


 

Monty obviously has plans for Nicole. He couldn't help but stop during the exit to check the time. 


 

And the kiss in the huge stretch limo. Only the beginning of the evening ahead. 


 

We love Monty and Nicole and wish them every happiness that life offers. It was a pleasure to work for them.
Mike and I couldn't quit holding hands on the drive home. It was one of those weddings that made your remember why people find each other. Destiny.


----------



## Ockie (Mar 20, 2008)

Beautiful photo's. A shame they are this small on the post and that you have to actually click on them to enlarge .

By the way, what kind of light is that on the last set of photos?


----------



## Anelle (Mar 20, 2008)

I replied and the www ate my respond :-/Do you have a clause that you only shoot beautiful people These are LOVELY!!!  Beautiful moments you captured.Anelle


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

Anelle said:


> I replied and the www ate my respond :-/Do you have a clause that you only shoot beautiful people These are LOVELY!!! Beautiful moments you captured.Anelle


 
One of my Mentors commented about this.  She was saying, "you NEVER get anything other than beautiful people!"

Anelle, it's funny you ask that. We don't prequalify couples as some photographers do.

What we have seen though, is beautiful couples seem to come our way. I think the reason why is the retouching. Pretty girls and guys spend a lot of time and money to look great. So they do the same thing with wedding photography. They choose the photographer who is going to take a few seconds to make each photo complimentary, and they don't mind paying the extra.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

Ockie said:


> Beautiful photo's. A shame they are this small on the post and that you have to actually click on them to enlarge .
> 
> By the way, what kind of light is that on the last set of photos?


 
Sorry they are so small.  I'll try to make them larger.  You can also view my blog.  I think they are larger there.  See link below.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

Ockie said:


> Beautiful photo's. A shame they are this small on the post and that you have to actually click on them to enlarge .
> 
> By the way, what kind of light is that on the last set of photos?


 
The last set, as well of the most of the series, was done with my funky "backwards flash".


----------



## Lamha (Mar 20, 2008)

I am new to the forum and I really like your work. I am trying to learn from people around so thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 20, 2008)

Awwww...I'm loving that last one!  I know you don't use flash at all during the ceremony, what iso are you using on your 5D?  I'm still stuck with 20D's (planning to upgrade asap) and I'm not loving the grain at 1600 especially if I have to underexpose a bit.  I love the bouquet too.  So pretty!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Mar 20, 2008)

How much do I wish I could 2nd for a cindy wedding!?

Magnificent as usual!!


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 21, 2008)

i have got to be honest...if i have the means to do so whenever i get hitched (not any time soon) I would love to have you shoot my wedding (naturally i would cover your flight e/t/c)


----------



## N'Kolor (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe how great your exposures are with only your backwards flash technique.  You must shoot with a 5D or something at a higher ISO to get these.


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 21, 2008)

Cindy, you are so awesome. I always love seeing your work.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

AprilRamone said:


> Awwww...I'm loving that last one! I know you don't use flash at all during the ceremony, what iso are you using on your 5D? I'm still stuck with 20D's (planning to upgrade asap) and I'm not loving the grain at 1600 especially if I have to underexpose a bit. I love the bouquet too. So pretty!


 

I use the 30D sometimes, always at ISO 1600 for just about everything.  The noise really isn't too bad unless you cut way into the photo.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> How much do I wish I could 2nd for a cindy wedding!?
> 
> Magnificent as usual!!


 
Dang woman, I should luck out like that!!!!!!


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> i have got to be honest...if i have the means to do so whenever i get hitched (not any time soon) I would love to have you shoot my wedding (naturally i would cover your flight e/t/c)


 
I'm there!:hug::


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

N'Kolor said:


> Wow, I can't believe how great your exposures are with only your backwards flash technique. You must shoot with a 5D or something at a higher ISO to get these.


 
Most of the time we shoot 5D, but sometimes when I need extra length I whip out  the 30. The noise isn't really an issue so much. We shot weddings for 2 years with the 20D, and it really wasn't bad either. But we shoot manual at all times, and not AV, so maybe that makes a difference. I'm really not sure.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

Kristina, how freaking cool is your avatar!!!!  Love it.
Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 21, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Kristina, how freaking cool is your avatar!!!!  Love it.



Why thank you! It's my favorite hat ever!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm actually going to be in texas for two weeks this summer.  I know Texas is a big place but if you are close we should at least go have a drink!


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> I'm actually going to be in texas for two weeks this summer. I know Texas is a big place but if you are close we should at least go have a drink!


 
Absolutely!!!!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a RebelXTi and I guess I have to upgrade becasue the grain with it even at ISO 800 is terrible.  They are a beautiful couple and you did a great job as usual.


----------



## pristinephoto (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful shots, it looks like it was a gorgeous ceremony.


----------

